# Portmaster fails to upgrade ports



## 2bdkid (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm having some issues updating my system. These are the bits of information I have found on the problem.

```
[brady@freebsd ~]$ sudo portmaster -a
===>>> The security/libmatekeyring port has been deleted: removed
===>>> Aborting update
```


```
[brady@freebsd ~]$ portmaster -l          
===>>> Root ports (No dependencies, not depended on)
===>>> bigreqsproto-1.1.2
===>>> dialog4ports-0.1.5_2
===>>> dri3proto-1.0
===>>> evieext-1.1.1
===>>> glproto-1.4.17
===>>> gmake-lite-3.82
===>>> libatomic_ops-7.4.0_1
===>>> mkbold-mkitalic-0.11_1
===>>> pkg-1.3.7
===>>> portmaster-3.17.7
===>>> presentproto-1.0
===>>> resourceproto-1.2.0
===>>> v4l_compat-1.0.20120501_1
===>>> xcmiscproto-1.2.2
===>>> xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0
===>>> xf86driproto-2.1.1
===>>> xorg-macros-1.19.0
===>>> zip-3.0
===>>> 18 root ports

===>>> Trunk ports (No dependencies, are depended on)
===>>> alsa-lib-1.0.28
===>>> autoconf-wrapper-20131203
===>>> automake-wrapper-20131203
===>>> boehm-gc-7.4.2_1
===>>> ca_root_nss-3.16.3
===>>> cmake-modules-3.0.1_1
===>>> compositeproto-0.4.2
===>>> cups-client-1.7.3_2
===>>> cvsps-2.1_1
===>>> damageproto-1.2.1
===>>> dejavu-2.34_4
===>>> dmidecode-2.12
===>>> dmxproto-2.3.1
===>>> dri2proto-2.8
===>>> expat-2.1.0_1
===>>> fixesproto-5.0
===>>> font-util-1.3.0_1
===>>> fontcacheproto-0.1.3
===>>> fontsproto-2.1.2,1
===>>> freetype2-2.5.3_2
===>>> gcc-ecj-4.5
===>>> giflib-nox11-4.2.3_3
===>>> gnome_subr-1.0
===>>> gnomehier-3.0
===>>> graphite2-1.2.4
===>>> gsfonts-8.11_6
===>>> hicolor-icon-theme-0.12
===>>> icu-53.1
===>>> indexinfo-0.2
===>>> inputproto-2.3.1
===>>> jbigkit-2.1_1
===>>> jpeg-8_5
===>>> kbproto-1.0.6
===>>> libcddb-1.3.2_3
===>>> libdaemon-0.14_1
===>>> libevent2-2.0.21_2
===>>> libexecinfo-1.1_3
===>>> libiconv-1.14_4
===>>> libid3tag-0.15.1b
===>>> libogg-1.3.2,4
===>>> libpaper-1.1.24.3
===>>> libproxy-0.4.6
===>>> libpthread-stubs-0.3_5
===>>> libsigc++-2.3.1_1
===>>> libtasn1-4.1
===>>> libvolume_id-0.81.1
===>>> libvpx-1.3.0
===>>> libxml2-2.9.1_1
===>>> nspr-4.10.6
===>>> opus-1.1_1
===>>> orc-0.4.21
===>>> pciids-20140830
===>>> pcre-8.35
===>>> perl5-5.16.3_11
===>>> pixman-0.32.4_3
===>>> pkgconf-0.9.6_1
===>>> png-1.5.18
===>>> poppler-data-0.4.7
===>>> printproto-1.0.5
===>>> randrproto-1.4.0
===>>> recordproto-1.14.2
===>>> renderproto-0.11.1
===>>> scrnsaverproto-1.2.2
===>>> soundtouch-1.8.0_1
===>>> sqlite3-3.8.6
===>>> svgalib-1.4.3_7
===>>> trousers-tddl-0.3.10_7
===>>> unzip-6.0_2
===>>> videoproto-2.3.2
===>>> xbitmaps-1.1.1
===>>> xcursor-themes-1.0.4_1
===>>> xextproto-7.3.0
===>>> xf86dgaproto-2.1
===>>> xf86miscproto-0.9.3
===>>> xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1
===>>> xineramaproto-1.2.1
===>>> xmlcatmgr-2.2
===>>> xorg-docs-1.7,1
===>>> xproto-7.0.26
===>>> xtrans-1.3.4_1
===>>> 80 trunk ports

===>>> Branch ports (Have dependencies, are depended on)
===>>> ORBit2-2.14.19_1
===>>> alsa-plugins-1.0.28
===>>> appres-1.0.4
===>>> atk-2.8.0_1
===>>> atkmm-2.22.6_1
===>>> autoconf-2.69
===>>> avahi-app-0.6.31_3
===>>> bash-4.3.24
===>>> binutils-2.24_1
===>>> bitmap-1.0.7
===>>> cairo-1.10.2_10,2
===>>> cairomm-1.10.0_2
===>>> cantarell-fonts-0.0.15
===>>> consolekit-0.4.3_1
===>>> cups-image-1.7.3_1
===>>> curl-7.37.1_4
===>>> dbus-1.8.6
===>>> dbus-glib-0.100.2_1
===>>> dconf-0.14.1_1
===>>> desktop-file-utils-0.22_1
===>>> docbook-1.5
===>>> docbook-sgml-4.5_1
===>>> docbook-xml-5.0_2
===>>> docbook-xsl-1.76.1_2
===>>> dri-9.1.7_4,2
===>>> enchant-1.6.0_4
===>>> encodings-1.0.4_1,1
===>>> exempi-2.1.1_1
===>>> font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4_1
===>>> font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4_1
===>>> font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4_1
===>>> font-alias-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-arabic-misc-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-bh-type1-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-cursor-misc-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-dec-misc-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-ibm-type1-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-isas-misc-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-jis-misc-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-micro-misc-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-misc-meltho-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-misc-misc-1.1.2_1
===>>> font-mutt-misc-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2_1
===>>> font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4_1
===>>> font-sony-misc-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-sun-misc-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3_1
===>>> font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_1
===>>> fontconfig-2.11.0_3,1
===>>> gcc-4.7.4
===>>> gconf2-2.32.0_6
===>>> gdbm-1.11_2
===>>> gdk-pixbuf2-2.28.2_1
===>>> getopt-1.1.5
===>>> gettext-0.18.3.1_1
===>>> ghostscript9-9.06_8
===>>> giblib-1.2.4_12
===>>> glib-2.36.3_4
===>>> glib-networking-2.36.2_4
===>>> glibmm-2.36.2_1,1
===>>> gmp-5.1.3_2
===>>> gnome-doc-utils-0.20.10_2
===>>> gnome-mount-0.8_12
===>>> gnome-pty-helper-0.34.7
===>>> gnutls-3.2.16_5
===>>> gobject-introspection-1.36.0_3
===>>> gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.6.1_1
===>>> gstreamer-0.10.36_2
===>>> gstreamer-plugins-0.10.36_4,3
===>>> gstreamer-plugins-good-0.10.31_2,3
===>>> gstreamer1-1.2.4
===>>> gstreamer1-libav-1.2.4_1
===>>> gstreamer1-plugins-1.2.4
===>>> gstreamer1-plugins-good-1.2.4
===>>> gtar-1.28
===>>> gtk-engines2-2.20.2_2
===>>> gtk-murrine-engine-0.98.2_4
===>>> gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22
===>>> gtk2-2.24.22_4
===>>> gtkmm24-2.24.4_2
===>>> gtksourceview2-2.10.5_4
===>>> gvfs-1.12.3_5
===>>> hal-0.5.14_27
===>>> hal-info-20091130
===>>> harfbuzz-0.9.28
===>>> hunspell-1.3.3
===>>> iceauth-1.0.6
===>>> imlib2-1.4.6_2,2
===>>> iso-codes-3.54
===>>> iso8879-1986_3
===>>> jade-1.2.1_10
===>>> jasper-1.900.1_14
===>>> jbig2dec-0.11_2
===>>> lcms2-2.6_3
===>>> libFS-1.0.6_1
===>>> libGL-9.1.7_1
===>>> libICE-1.0.9,1
===>>> libIDL-0.8.14_2
===>>> libSM-1.2.2_2,1
===>>> libX11-1.6.2_2,1
===>>> libXScrnSaver-1.2.2_2
===>>> libXTrap-1.0.1_2
===>>> libXau-1.0.8_2
===>>> libXaw-1.0.12_2,2
===>>> libXcomposite-0.4.4_2,1
===>>> libXcursor-1.1.14_2
===>>> libXdamage-1.1.4_2
===>>> libXdmcp-1.1.1_2
===>>> libXevie-1.0.3_2
===>>> libXext-1.3.2_2,1
===>>> libXfixes-5.0.1_2
===>>> libXfont-1.4.8,2
===>>> libXfontcache-1.0.5_2
===>>> libXft-2.3.1_2
===>>> libXi-1.7.4,1
===>>> libXinerama-1.1.3_2,1
===>>> libXmu-1.1.2_2,1
===>>> libXp-1.0.2_2,1
===>>> libXpm-3.5.11_2
===>>> libXrandr-1.4.2_2
===>>> libXrender-0.9.8_2
===>>> libXres-1.0.7_2
===>>> libXt-1.1.4_2,1
===>>> libXtst-1.2.2_2
===>>> libXv-1.0.10_2,1
===>>> libXvMC-1.0.8_2
===>>> libXxf86dga-1.1.4_2
===>>> libXxf86misc-1.0.3_2
===>>> libXxf86vm-1.1.3_2
===>>> libcanberra-0.28_4
===>>> libcdio-0.92
===>>> libcdio-paranoia-10.2+0.90+1_1
===>>> libcroco-0.6.8_2
===>>> libdmx-1.1.3_2
===>>> libdrm-2.4.52,1
===>>> libexif-0.6.21_2
===>>> libffi-3.0.13_2
===>>> libfontenc-1.1.2_2
===>>> libgcrypt-1.6.1_5
===>>> libgd-2.1.0_4,1
===>>> libglade2-2.6.4_7
===>>> libglapi-9.1.7
===>>> libgnome-keyring-2.32.0_9
===>>> libgpg-error-1.13_1
===>>> libgphoto2-2.5.5.1
===>>> libgsf-1.14.28_2
===>>> libgtop-2.28.4_2
===>>> libidn-1.28_2
===>>> libltdl-2.4.2_3
===>>> libmatekbd-1.6.1_3
===>>> libmatekeyring-1.6.0_2
===>>> libmateweather-1.6.2_2
===>>> libmatewnck-1.6.1_1
===>>> libnotify-0.7.5_1
===>>> liboldX-1.0.1_2
===>>> libpciaccess-0.13.2_2
===>>> librsvg2-2.36.4_2
===>>> libsoup-2.40.3_6
===>>> libsoup-gnome-2.40.3_4
===>>> libspectre-0.2.7
===>>> libv4l-0.8.8_2
===>>> libvorbis-1.3.4_1,3
===>>> libxcb-1.10_2
===>>> libxkbfile-1.0.8_2
===>>> libxkbui-1.0.2_3
===>>> libxklavier-5.0_3,1
===>>> libxml++-2.34.2_2
===>>> libxshmfence-1.1_3
===>>> libxslt-1.1.28_4
===>>> luit-1.1.1
===>>> m4-1.4.17_1,1
===>>> mate-applets-1.6.1_3
===>>> mate-backgrounds-1.6.0
===>>> mate-base-1.6.0
===>>> mate-calc-1.6.0_2
===>>> mate-character-map-1.6.0_1
===>>> mate-control-center-1.6.1_4
===>>> mate-desktop-1.6.1_1
===>>> mate-dialogs-1.6.2
===>>> mate-doc-utils-1.6.2_2
===>>> mate-document-viewer-1.6.1_4
===>>> mate-file-archiver-1.6.0_1
===>>> mate-file-manager-1.6.2_3
===>>> mate-icon-theme-1.6.2
===>>> mate-icon-theme-faenza-1.6.0
===>>> mate-image-viewer-1.6.1_1
===>>> mate-keyring-1.6.0_3
===>>> mate-media-1.6.0_2
===>>> mate-menu-editor-1.6.0
===>>> mate-menus-1.6.0_2
===>>> mate-notification-daemon-1.6.1_1
===>>> mate-panel-1.6.1_2
===>>> mate-polkit-1.6.0_1
===>>> mate-power-manager-1.6.2_1
===>>> mate-session-manager-1.6.1_1
===>>> mate-settings-daemon-1.6.1_3
===>>> mate-system-monitor-1.6.1_3
===>>> mate-terminal-1.6.1
===>>> mate-text-editor-1.6.0_2
===>>> mate-themes-1.6.2
===>>> mate-utils-1.6.0_1
===>>> mate-window-manager-1.6.2_1
===>>> mkfontdir-1.0.7
===>>> mkfontscale-1.1.1_1
===>>> mpc-1.0.2_1
===>>> mpfr-3.1.2_2
===>>> nettle-2.7.1
===>>> node-0.10.31
===>>> nss-3.16.3
===>>> openjpeg15-1.5.2
===>>> p11-kit-0.20.3_1
===>>> p5-Authen-SASL-2.16
===>>> p5-Digest-HMAC-1.03
===>>> p5-Error-0.17022
===>>> p5-GSSAPI-0.28
===>>> p5-IO-Socket-IP-0.31
===>>> p5-IO-Socket-SSL-1.998
===>>> p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
===>>> p5-MIME-Base64-3.14
===>>> p5-Mozilla-CA-20130114
===>>> p5-Net-SMTP-SSL-1.01_2
===>>> p5-Net-SSLeay-1.65
===>>> p5-Socket-2.015
===>>> p5-XML-NamespaceSupport-1.11
===>>> p5-XML-Parser-2.41_1
===>>> p5-XML-SAX-0.99_1
===>>> p5-XML-SAX-Base-1.08
===>>> p5-XML-SAX-Expat-0.51
===>>> p5-XML-Simple-2.20
===>>> pango-1.34.1_7
===>>> pangomm-2.28.4_1
===>>> policykit-0.9_8
===>>> policykit-gnome-0.9.2_7
===>>> polkit-0.105_3
===>>> poppler-0.24.5_4
===>>> poppler-glib-0.24.5_1
===>>> py27-Babel-1.3_2
===>>> py27-Jinja2-2.7.3
===>>> py27-MarkupSafe-0.23
===>>> py27-cairo-1.10.0_2
===>>> py27-docutils-0.12
===>>> py27-gobject-2.28.6_5
===>>> py27-gtk2-2.24.0_3
===>>> py27-gtksourceview-2.10.1_1
===>>> py27-libxml2-2.9.1
===>>> py27-pygments-1.6_2
===>>> py27-pytz-2014.4,1
===>>> py27-setuptools27-5.5.1
===>>> python-2.7_2,2
===>>> python2-2_3
===>>> python27-2.7.8_4
===>>> rarian-0.8.1_2
===>>> samba36-libsmbclient-3.6.24_2
===>>> sdocbook-xml-1.1_1,2
===>>> sessreg-1.0.8
===>>> setxkbmap-1.3.0
===>>> shared-mime-info-1.1_1
===>>> smproxy-1.0.5
===>>> startup-notification-0.12_3
===>>> talloc-2.1.0
===>>> tdb-1.2.13,1
===>>> tevent-0.9.21
===>>> tiff-4.0.3_4
===>>> trapproto-3.4.3
===>>> twm-1.0.8
===>>> unique-1.1.6_6
===>>> upower-0.9.7_5
===>>> vte-0.28.2_1
===>>> w3m-0.5.3_4
===>>> x11perf-1.5.4
===>>> xauth-1.0.9_1
===>>> xbacklight-1.2.1_1
===>>> xcalc-1.0.5
===>>> xcb-util-0.3.9_3,1
===>>> xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9
===>>> xclock-1.0.7_1
===>>> xcmsdb-1.0.4
===>>> xconsole-1.0.6_1
===>>> xcursorgen-1.0.6
===>>> xdpyinfo-1.3.1_1
===>>> xdriinfo-1.0.4
===>>> xev-1.2.1
===>>> xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.0_2
===>>> xf86-input-mouse-1.9.0_3
===>>> xf86-input-synaptics-1.7.4_1
===>>> xf86-video-mach64-6.9.4_3
===>>> xf86-video-openchrome-0.3.3_3
===>>> xf86-video-r128-6.9.2_3
===>>> xf86-video-vesa-2.3.3_3
===>>> xf86dga-1.0.3_1
===>>> xgamma-1.0.5
===>>> xgc-1.0.4
===>>> xhost-1.0.6_1
===>>> xinit-1.3.3,1
===>>> xinput-1.6.1
===>>> xkbcomp-1.2.4
===>>> xkbevd-1.1.3
===>>> xkbutils-1.0.4
===>>> xkeyboard-config-2.12
===>>> xkill-1.0.4
===>>> xlsatoms-1.1.1
===>>> xlsclients-1.1.3
===>>> xmessage-1.0.4
===>>> xmlcharent-0.3_2
===>>> xmodmap-1.0.8
===>>> xorg-apps-7.7
===>>> xorg-drivers-7.7_1
===>>> xorg-fonts-7.7
===>>> xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7
===>>> xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7
===>>> xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7
===>>> xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7
===>>> xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1
===>>> xorg-fonts-type1-7.7
===>>> xorg-libraries-7.7_1
===>>> xorg-server-1.12.4_8,1
===>>> xpr-1.0.4
===>>> xprop-1.2.2
===>>> xrandr-1.4.2
===>>> xrdb-1.1.0
===>>> xrefresh-1.0.5
===>>> xset-1.2.3_1
===>>> xsetmode-1.0.0
===>>> xsetroot-1.1.1
===>>> xterm-310
===>>> xvinfo-1.1.2
===>>> xwd-1.0.6
===>>> xwininfo-1.1.3_1
===>>> xwud-1.0.4
===>>> 344 branch ports

===>>> Leaf ports (Have dependencies, not depended on)
===>>> asciidoc-8.6.9_4
===>>> autoconf213-2.13.000227_6
===>>> automake-1.14
===>>> bdftopcf-1.0.4
===>>> bison-2.7.1,1
===>>> cmake-3.0.1_1
===>>> firefox-31.0,1
===>>> flex-2.5.39_2
===>>> git-2.1.0
===>>> gmake-3.82_1
===>>> gtk-doc-1.18_1
===>>> help2man-1.43.3_1
===>>> icon-naming-utils-0.8.90_1
===>>> intltool-0.50.2
===>>> kBuild-0.1.9998_2
===>>> libcheck-0.9.14
===>>> libtool-2.4.2_3
===>>> llvm33-3.3_8
===>>> lxappearance-0.5.5
===>>> makedepend-1.0.5,1
===>>> mate-1.6.0
===>>> mate-common-1.6.2
===>>> nano-2.2.6
===>>> npm-1.4.25
===>>> py27-sphinx-1.2.3
===>>> py27-sqlite3-2.7.8_5
===>>> python34-3.4.1_5
===>>> screenFetch-3.2.0
===>>> scrot-0.8_6
===>>> sudo-1.8.10.p3_1
===>>> terminus-font-4.39
===>>> vala-0.20.1_1
===>>> virtualbox-ose-additions-4.3.12
===>>> xcb-proto-1.10_1
===>>> xmlto-0.0.26_2
===>>> xorg-7.7
===>>> yasm-1.2.0
===>>> 37 leaf ports

===>>> 479 total installed ports
```


```
[brady@freebsd /usr/ports]$ make search name=mate-key
Port:	security/mate-keyring
Moved:	
Date:	2014-04-10
Reason:	removed
```

When I installed Mate it pulled in mate-keyring but now portmaster won't update because it was removed from the ports. I also installed libgnome-keyring because it was a dependency for building the Atom text editor but I don't think that's what's causing the problem.


----------



## 2bdkid (Sep 14, 2014)

I believe I have solved the issue. I deleted the missing packages using `pkg delete` but then some Mate dependencies were removed also because they depended on the removed packages. After that I ran `portmaster -a` to install the updated then `portmaster x11/mate` to rebuild the Mate things that were deleted. I believe this could have been avoided if portmaster knew how to handle ports deleted from the tree.


----------



## sulman (Sep 29, 2014)

I had the same issue. I love using MATE on FreeBSD but you can tell the port is still under active work  :beergrin


----------

